# Compact Loader/not so compact bucket



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's some photos of my Deere 244J Loader. Can't tell you how much I love this machine. It is perfect for snow removal other than huge parking lots or runways. I have a Protech quick attach 10' full sized pusher for it...and just added a Craig snow bucket. Let me tell you this increased my snow moving ability by 200% over the GP 1.25 yd bucket that came with the machine.

The Craig is 3yds but more efficient than a standard bucket for a couple reasons.

Holes in bucket, I thought were to make it lighter.....which it does....but more importantly it releases air pressure allow the bucket to fill completely and when dumping empty completely. No more carry around half a bucket of snow all the time cutting your actual capacity in half. Also the bucket is built for greater roll back and as such you can heap and carry more snow.

Check out pictures....In some of them I have almost 5yds of snow in the bucket!! Not bad for a small machine!

Dave


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks AWESOME! (and fun).


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

That's great. How much did that set you back (the bucket)?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

DGODGR;1225740 said:


> That's great. How much did that set you back (the bucket)?


about the same amount as I did on the pusher....around $5K Pricey but just like the pusher when you figure efficiency operator time, fuel, machine wear/tear....it pays for itself quickly....plus a pretty low maintenance item


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

DGODGR;1225740 said:


> That's great. How much did that set you back (the bucket)?


that things is great did you buy the mcahine new or used? what did the machine set you back? do you drive it site to site or trailer it?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Bought it new.....can't recall exact price because I had a trade involved etc but close to $90K I drive it occasionally....goes about 20mph....also moved it with a deck-over trailer and a F-550....it weights about 12K


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've seen those buckets before while surfing the internet but never on a machine. I always thought they would be nice. Thats a nice machine. You need a group shot with your JD 5225


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks.....I will try to get a shot tomorrow as they will be together double teaming my parking lot....


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry so busy today.....no time for a group shot.....did have to mount blower this afternoon....stand-by for photos of that


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

That is sweet! Nice looking machine


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

That is an awesome setup!Thumbs Up


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

I ran a 244J loading salt for part of the season a few years ago, one of my favorite machines that I've gotten to operate without a doubt!


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

SD-Dave;1225897 said:


> Bought it new.....can't recall exact price because I had a trade involved etc but close to $90K I drive it occasionally....goes about 20mph....also moved it with a deck-over trailer and a F-550....it weights about 12K


wow 90k thats crazy i don't even think that the CAT loaders are that much that's big cake there. good for you awesome looking machine very jealous!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

contractor078;1228809 said:


> wow 90k thats crazy i don't even think that the CAT loaders are that much that's big cake there. good for you awesome looking machine very jealous!


Unfortunately they are that much.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah.....nothing is cheap.....but when you take in depreciation and how well they hold value, efficiency and low oprating cost.....they are well worth it in my opinion


----------

